# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون الدولي العام >  دور التحكيم الدولي في تسوية منازعات الحدود البحرية

## دكتورحسني الحجازي

*[align=justify] 
[align=justify] 
دور التحكيم الدولي في تسوية منازعات الحدود البحرية

التحكيم الدولي هو أحد شقي التسوية القضائية للمنازعات الدولية ، ويحتل التحكيم الدولي أهمية خاصة فيما يتعلق بتسوية المنازعات الدولية بصفة عامة والحدود البحرية بصفة خاصة ، وتعليقاً علي مدي أهمية التحكيم يقول أستاذنا الدكتور/ عبد المعز نجم " الواقع أن التحكيم منذ بدأ يدخل في نطاق القانون الدولي كوسيلة لتسوية المنازعات الدولية فان أهميته تزداد يوماً بعد يوم ، وحتى بعد إنشاء محكمة العدل الدولي الدائمة ومحكمة العدل الدولية فان التحكيم ما زال له أهمية كبري في تسوية المنازعات الدولية في عالمنا المعاصر " ، وتدليلاً علي مدي الدور الذي يلعبه التحكيم الدولي في تسوية منازعات الحدود الدولية سواء كانت حدودا برية أو بحرية ، ذهب جانب من فقه القانون الدولي العام للقول بأنه " ليس من المبالغة القول بأن التحكيم الدولي قد ارتبط من حيث نشأته وتطوره في العصر الحديث بمنازعات الحدود". 
والتحكيم الدولي حسبما عرفته المادة 15 من اتفاقية لاهاي Hague 1899 لتسوية المنازعات الدولية سلمياً هو " تسوية الخلافات بين الدول عن طريق قضاة من اختيارها وعلي أساس أحترام القانون" ،من الواضح أن هذا هو التعريف المقبول علي المستوي الدولي ، آية ذلك أن المادة 27 من اتفاق لاهاي رقم 1 لسنة 1907 الخاص بالتسوية السلمية للمنازعات الدولية قد أعادت التأكيد علي نفس المعني ، كما أن احكام القضاء الدولي قد اعتنقت نفس التعريف فقد قررت محكمة العدل الدولية إثناء نظرها للنزاع المتعلق بتعيين الحدود البحرية والمسائل الإقليمية بين قطر والبحرين والتي صدر الحكم فيها بتاريخ 16 مارس 2001م أن كلمة تحكيم لأغراض القانون الدولي تشير عادة إلي" تسوية الخلافات بين دولتينمن قبل قضاة من اختيارهما وعلي أساس احترام القانون.".
ويتضح من التعريف السابق أن من أهم السمات المميزة للتحكيم الدولي أن يستند في المقام الأول علي إرادة أطراف النزاع ، أي أنه لابد من وجود اتفاق سابق – يطلق عليه في هذه الحالة شرط التحكيم Clause Compromissoire- أو لاحق علي نشوب النزاع – يطلق عليه في هذه الحالة مشارطة التحكيم .Compromis - يتفق من خلاله اطراف النزاع علي إحالة نزاعهم للتحكيم.
وكما سبق أن ذكرنا انفا أن التحكيم الدولي يستند علي إرادة الأطراف ، لذا فأن التنظيم الإجرائي لمحكمة التحكيم من حيث تشكيل المحكمة وإجراءاتها والقانون الواجب التطبيق هي مسألة تخضع بطبيعة الحال لمفاوضات أطراف النزاع ، إلا أنه تجدر الإشارة إلي أن ذلك لا يعني تبعية المحكمة لأطراف النزاع فبمجرد أن تكتمل إجراءات تنظيم محكمة التحكيم فأنها تتمتع باستقلال كامل تجاه أطراف النزاع ، ومن ثم تسير المحكمة خلال مراحل الفصل في النزاع بحيدة تامة.
بعد أن تنتهي مرحلة الإجراءات المكتوبة والشفوية وينتهي أطراف النزاع من عرض دعواهم وتقديم حججهم وإدلتهم ودفوعهم ، وبعد أن ترفع جلسات محكمة التحكيم للمداولة وتفنيد ما تقدم به أطراف النزاع ووزن الأدلة ، تصدر محكمة التحكيم حكمها في الدعوي ، وحكم التحكيم هو حكم قضائي ولذلك ياخذ شكل الأحكام القضائية ، حيث يتضمن عادة ديباجة وعرضا للوقائع والقانون وينتهي بذكر منطوقه ، ويصدر حكم محكمة التحكيم بالأغلبية ، ولقد أخذت اتفاقية الأمم المتحدة لقانون البحار بتلك القاعدة عندما تعرضت للأغلبية المطلوبة لاقرار أحكام التحكيم الدولي وذلك حسبما نصت عليه المادة 8 من المرفق السابع والتي جاء نصها كالتالي : " تتخذ قرارات محكمة التحكيم بأغلبية أصوات أعضائها ، ولا يشكل غياب أقل من نصف أعضائها أو امتناعهم عن التصويت حائلا دون وصول المحكمة إلي قرار ، وفي حالة تساوي الاصوات يكون للرئيس صوت مرجح ".
وعلي الرغم من أن حكم التحكيم ليس له صفة تنفيذية ومن ثم فأن مسألة تنفيذ الأحكام الصادرة عن محاكم التحكيم الدولي تتوقف علي إرادة الدولة التي صدر ضدها حكم التحكيم أي أنها مسألة إرادية متروكة لحسن نية الدول الأطراف الأ أن هناك خاصيتين تميز بهما حكم التحكيم أولهما أنه حكم ملزم وثانيهما أنه حكم نهائي ، ولقد سبق النص علي الصفة الالزامية لأحكام التحكيم الدولي في نص المادة 81 من اتفاقية لاهاي Hague للتسوية السلمية للمنازعات الصادرة عام 1907م والتي جاء بها " أن الحكم يفصل نهائيا في النزاع " ، ثم اعادة المادة " 30 " من القواعد النموذجية لإجراءات التحكيم الدولي التي وضعتها لجنة القانون الدولي عام 1958م بناء علي تقاريرالاستاذ " جورج سل " بقولها : " الحكم ملزم للأطراف بمجرد صدوره
" la sentence est obligatoire pour les parties des qu elle est rendu "
وهناك العديد من الأمثلة التي كان لأحكام التحكيم الدولي دوراً بارزاً في تسويتها ، نذكر منها علي سبيل المثال حكم محكمة التحكيم الدولي التي تم تشكيلها وفقاً للمرفق السابع من اتفاقية الأمم المتحدة لقانون البحار 1982م والتي فصلت في نزاع تعيين الحدود البحرية بين غويانا وسورينام ، حيث يعد هذا الحكم من أحدث أحكام التحكيم الدولي التي تناولت مسألة تعيين الحدود البحرية ، ففي ١٧ سبتمبر ٢٠٠٧ ، أصدرت هيئة التحكيم المشكلة عملا بالمادة ٢٨٧من اتفاقية الأمم المتحدة لقانون البحار ووفقا للمرفق السابع للاتفاقية، قرارها في مسألة التحكيم بين سورينام و غيانا ، إذ خلصت المحكمة إلى تمتعها بالاختصاص بالنظر في مطالبات الطرفين المتعلقة بتعيين الحدود البحرية، حددت هيئة التحكيم حدا بحريا وحيدا بين سورينام وغيانا، يختلف عن الحدود التي طالب ﺑﻬا كل من الطرفين في مرافعته. إضافة إلى ذلك، قضت هيئة التحكيم بأن سورينام وغيانا قد انتهكتا كلتاهما التزاماﺗﻬما بموجب اتفاقية الأمم المتحدة لقانون البحا ر بأن تبذلا قصارى الجهد لإبرام ترتيبات مؤقتة ذات طابع عملي و ألا تعرقلا أو تعرضا للخطر إمكانية التوصل إلى اتفاق ﻧﻬائي. وعلاوة ع لى ذلك، ثبت لدى الهيئة أن سورينام تصرفت على نحو غير قانوني عندما طردت من المنطقة المتنازع عليها جهاز حفر يحمل رخصة من غيانا.

[align=center] 

دكتور
حسني موسي محمد رضوان
دكتوراه في القانون الدولي مع مرتبة الشرف
[/align]*

----------


## hazem mohamed

_نشكر سيادتكم على هذا الموضوع المفيد والمتميز_
_ونرجو منكم المزيد_ 
شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------

